# Snails and fake "moss"



## Kurama (5 mo ago)

I have some decorations with fake moss but also have real plants... my nerites hoover the real plants and pretty much ate all of the brown diatom bloom stage, but they 100% ignored the fake moss. They ate the diatoms off of the resin decorations but avoided the algae on the fake moss that was glued to the decorations. It was getting super thick I actually brushed it off the fake moss into the water column 😅

1. Anyone experienced that before? Or are my nerites just picky eaters (they also don't seem interested in algae wafers at all)

2. How to remove the fake moss from resin decorations? Normal anti-glue stuff like acetone or something? Or take a dremel to it 😆


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They probably don't like the feel of the fake moss, as its usually kind of rough. Not sure how to remove it I wouldn't use anything like glue remover or acetone as you wouldn't be able to get it all off, just use a new toothbrush to clean it and soak in hot water and peroxide to kill algae. Rinse well.


----------

